# 2007 Jetta 2.5 steering issue



## ksberry10 (Mar 31, 2017)

So I found this forum and maybe someone has had this issue before. I'm wondering what could be wrong with my car. I bought this from a dealer about two months ago and the power steering light came on last month and I took it to a mechanic. Well after I paid him $300 he fixed a "sensor" and the car was fine for about three weeks and the light came on again. It starts as yellow, then it flashed orange and then turns red. I know I'm really in trouble when it goes red because I have no steering whatsoever and I've almost gotten in a couple accidents because of it. Anyone know what might be happening? This is a 2007 Jetta 2.5 sports and it doesn't have a power steering reservoir so from my understanding everything is electrical


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?142-Golf-V-amp-Jetta-V


----------

